# 20x10 Rennen Wheels CRL 70 Polish Copper | Built for Audi A4 | AudioCityUsa



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

Our customer wanted something different and with a deep concave design and got a set of 20x10 (Dual Concave) Rennen Wheels CRL 70 in a Polish Copper Finish. These wheels were built for a Audi A4.
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information. 
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/PjBJ14


__
https://flic.kr/p/PjBJ14
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/PjBHDc


__
https://flic.kr/p/PjBHDc
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/PjBHWg


__
https://flic.kr/p/PjBHWg
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/P9wGCk


__
https://flic.kr/p/P9wGCk
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/PjBHGZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/PjBHGZ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------



## White Light (Jul 12, 2016)

That colour is awesome.


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

White Light said:


> That colour is awesome.


Glad you like the Polish Copper on the Rennen Wheels.


----------



## veery (Feb 25, 2015)

Curious if it's copper paint or plating of some sort.


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

veery said:


> Curious if it's copper paint or plating of some sort.


The wheel is painted copper and then its polished,


----------

